# Herpetological Conservation and Biology Volume 2, No. 1



## TreeWalkers (May 19, 2006)

HERPETOLOGICAL CONSERVATION AND BIOLOGY
http://www.herpconbio.org

A New Journal Published in Partnership with Partners in Amphibian and
Reptile Conservation and the World Congress of Herpetology.


ANNOUNCEMENT: Volume 2, No. 1 is now available at
http://www.herpconbio.org


PREVIEW OF CONTENTS:
______________________________________________________
HerpSpectives
p. 1 Comments on the descriptions and evaluations of tadpole mouthpart
anomalies.
Ronald Altig


Articles
p. 5 Demise of translocated populations of Mountain Yellow-legged
Frogs (Rana muscosa) in the Sierra Nevada of California.
Gary M. Fellers, David F. Bradford, David Pratt, and Leslie Long Wood

p. 23 Influences of agricultural land use on Clinostomum attenuatum
metacercariae prevalence in southern Great Plains amphibians, U.S.A.
Matthew J. Gray, Loren M. Smith, Debra L. Miller, and Charles R.
Bursey

p. 29 Impact of ammonium nitrate on Wood Frog (Rana sylvatica)
tadpoles: Effects
on survivorship and behavior.
Amber A. Burgett, Christian D. Wright, Geoffrey R. Smith, Doran T.
Fortune, and Samuel L. Johnson.

p. 35 Are embryonic and larval Green Frogs (Rana clamitans) insensitive
to road deicing salt?
Nancy E. Karraker

p. 43 Presence of amphibian chytrid fungus, Batrachochytrium
dendrobatidis, and other amphibian pathogens at warm-water fish
hatcheries in southeastern North America.
D. Earl Green and C. Kenneth Dodd

p. 49 Nesting ecology and hatching success of the Wood Turtle,
Glyptemys insculpta, in Quebec.
Andrew D. Walde, J. Roger Bider, Denis Masse, Raymond A. Saumure,
and Rodger D. Titman.

p. 61 Nest emergence of Smooth Softshell (Apalone mutica) hatchlings.
Michael V. Plummer

p. 65 Techniques Improving natural history research with image
analysis: the relationship between skin color, sex, age and stage in
adult Red-spotted Newts (Notophthalmus viridescens viridescens).
Andrew K. Davis and Kristine L. Grayson


Herps 101
p. 71 A primer for the morphology of anuran tadpoles.
Ronald Altig


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks for sharing and I like how it is split up so you don't have to download the whole thing. Its nice to be able to jump to a section that may interest you.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for the link!!! I've saved it and printed out a few already!!


----------

